
U.S. announces end of Hong Kong's special status - abc-xyz
https://theweek.com/speedreads/922721/announces-end-hong-kongs-special-status
======
korginator
What China has been doing recently breaks many terms of the 1997 Hong Kong
agreement. I remember one of their officials recently said something like
"those agreements are no longer relevant."

If a country like Fiji or Venezuela did this, they would have hell to pay.
Perhaps I should decide my rental lease agreement with my landlord was "no
longer relevant" because I no longer feel like paying him rent.

~~~
cyberbanjo
If you and your landlord had imbalance of power similar to HK and CCP, you
already might have started that negotiation.

Not so say it's a moral action.

------
ehvatum
“The move will likely place Hong Kong's role as a leading global financial hub
in jeopardy.”

Hong Kong’s prosperity as the democratic storefront to China’s exploitation of
their people and resources has been doomed since July 1, 1997. It was a matter
of time until a single autocrat assumed total control of China and viewed HK
autonomy as a threat to his personal power. That’s what happened, that’s where
we are, and Xi will continue to trade prosperity for power until it crashes
down on his head.

